# 2013 Cruze LS 1.8L p2076 and p0442



## Cruze life problems (Sep 17, 2021)

Bought this car from an individual with 148k miles. Had no issues at first other than it going into anti-theft mode and key getting stuck in car or car not starting. This went away after adjusting battery cable connections. No codes at all but Purge valve solenoid was clicking and didn't seem to be working correctly. Changed out and then got the p0442 code. Got the p2076 code shortly after. Changed both thermostat sensors and the MAF sensor. Have no visible leaks or white smoke from exhaust but was losing antifreeze. Replaced thermostat and housing. The intake runner control valve arm broke at some point between driving with all of this and I was able to modify the arm successfully without changing the entire manifold since the arm is not a serviceable part. The car runs and it doesn't appear to be losing antifreeze anymore... however my two codes will not go away and the engine light is still on. Any ideas on what else I need to look at? Please and thank you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze life problems said:


> Bought this car from an individual with 148k miles. Had no issues at first other than it going into anti-theft mode and key getting stuck in car or car not starting. This went away after adjusting battery cable connections. No codes at all but Purge valve solenoid was clicking and didn't seem to be working correctly. Changed out and then got the p0442 code. Got the p2076 code shortly after. Changed both thermostat sensors and the MAF sensor. Have no visible leaks or white smoke from exhaust but was losing antifreeze. Replaced thermostat and housing. The intake runner control valve arm broke at some point between driving with all of this and I was able to modify the arm successfully without changing the entire manifold since the arm is not a serviceable part. The car runs and it doesn't appear to be losing antifreeze anymore... however my two codes will not go away and the engine light is still on. Any ideas on what else I need to look at? Please and thank you.


Welcome Aboard!


A code* P0442* most likely means one or more of the following has happened:

A loose or improperly affixed gas cap
A non-conforming gas cap (i.e. not factory/original brand)
A small leak/hole in a fuel vapor hose/tube
Other small leak in EVAP system
Faulty vent o-ring seal
Defective vent valve
Defective purge valve
Defective leak detection pump
Read more at: P0442 Evaporative Emission Control System Leak Detected (small leak)


*P2076 *_Wiring, intake manifold air control actuator position sensor/switch_

The OBD code 2076 in a Chevy Cruze indicates an issue with the IMT valve. The IMT or intake manifold tuning valve, adjust the airflow in the intake to all through the performance of the engine. This code will normally indicate that the valve is stuck open and will likely cause reduced engine power. Before replacing the valve, inspect the actuator rods to make sure they are still attached, sometimes the plastic bushings break and fall, causing the rod to fall out of the lever. Inspect the wiring harness for any damage possibly caused by corrosion or rodents. Inspect the vacuum lines for any holes, loose connections or damage. 

Looks like you have already found this.
How-To: Intake manifold Tuning Valve fix (P2076)

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Cruze life problems (Sep 17, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> 
> A code* P0442* most likely means one or more of the following has happened:
> ...


Thank you!!! I'll be working on it again tonight and try anything I haven't tried yet. I appreciate the info!!


----------



## Terra (8 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> 
> A code* P0442* most likely means one or more of the following has happened:
> ...


It says the arm should be broke to get this code and it is not…now what


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Terra said:


> It says the arm should be broke to get this code and it is not…now what


@Maqcro1 
@plano-doug


----------

